# Power Query -  Excel.CurrentWorkbook() - Error



## android1 (Mar 22, 2019)

Hi,

First time using this. What am I doing wrong that brings about the errors  in attached image?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/mo6gk6kigrts0me/asas.png?dl=0

Thks,


----------



## Matt Allington (Mar 26, 2019)

From what I csn see, you have some sheets of data and some named ranges too. Try filtering out the named ranges before the error occurs. Chances are it is trying to load the same data in a different way.


----------

